# Six: Navy SEAL Drama Debuts  18 Jan 17 on History



## Rifleman62 (4 Jan 2017)

YouTube trailer  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY_YXxtVNXY

At last, History announces its new Navy SEAL drama, *Six* will premiere Wednesday, January 18, 2017 at 10:00pm ET/PT. The scripted series stars Walton Goggins, Barry Sloan, Juan Pablo Raba, Kyle Schmid, and Edwin Hodge.

The Six TV show had originally been slated to premiere on History, in July. Inspired by real missions, the eight episode first season follows members of Navy SEAL Team Six on a “covert mission to eliminate a Taliban leader in Afghanistan goes awry when they uncover a U.S. citizen working with terrorists.”

New York, New York – October 25, 2016 – HISTORY’s new military combat drama series “SIX,” makes its series debut on Wednesday, January 18 at 10PM ET/PT.  The eight episode first season of “SIX” follows members of Navy SEAL Team Six, modern American warriors, whose covert mission to eliminate a Taliban leader in Afghanistan goes awry when they uncover a U.S. citizen working with terrorists.  Inspired by real missions, the series authentically captures the inside world of America’s elite Special Operations unit – what these SEALs do, their personal lives, combat and the life-and-death decisions they make to protect and serve their country.

 “SIX” is an authentic portrayal of what it means to be a member of SEAL Team Six, a true brotherhood, the best at what they do.  The series begins with SEAL Team Six troop leader Richard ‘Rip’ Taggart (Walton Goggins/ “Vice Principals”; The Hateful Eight) making a questionable decision while on a mission in Afghanistan. Two years later, Rip is captured by Boko Haram and it’s up to his former SEAL Team Six brothers – led by Joe Graves (Barry Sloane/ “Revenge”), Alex Caulder (Kyle Schmid/ “Copper”) and Ricky “Buddha” Ortiz (Juan Pablo Raba/ “Narcos”) – to put their differences aside to locate and rescue their former troop leader.

“SIX” also stars Edwin Hodge (“Chicago Fire”), Dominic Adams (“Devious Maids”), Brianne Davis (Jarhead), Nadine Velazquez (Flight), Jaylen Moore (“Homeland”), Donny Boaz (The Great Debaters) and Nondumiso Tembe (“True Blood”).

The first two episodes of “SIX” are directed by Academy Award®, Emmy® nominated and DGA Award winning Lesli Linka Glatter (“Homeland,” “Ray Donovan”).

“SIX” is created by Academy Award® nominee William Broyles (Cast Away; Apollo 13; Jarhead) and David Broyles, a military special operations veteran. William Broyles, Harvey and Bob Weinstein, David Glasser, Nicolas Chartier, Alfredo Barrios, Jr. (“Burn Notice”), George W. Perkins (Live from Baghdad), Bruce C. McKenna (“Band of Brothers,” “The Pacific”) and Glatter are executive producers. David Broyles is a co-executive producer. Karen Campbell (“Dexter”) serves as the supervising producer and joins Barrios, McKenna, and William and David Broyles as writers on the series. Retired U.S. Navy SEAL Mitchell Hall (Zero Dark Thirty; Lone Survivor) serves as the series’ technical advisor. CNN’s national security analyst Peter Bergen serves as the series’ terrorism consultant. Jana Bennett and Arturo Interian are the executives in charge of production for HISTORY. A+E Networks holds worldwide distribution rights for “SIX.”

“SIX” is produced by A+E Studios in association with Weinstein Television.

P.S. "Homeland,” “Ray Donovan" as well as "The Americans" are excellent series.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Jan 2017)

As long as it doesn't turn into a Richard Marcinko novel, it sounds promising.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jan 2017)

Looks good, I'll definitely be watching. I'm sure it'll be one of those dramas that you have to suspend a little bit of belief/reality and just sit back and be entertained.


----------



## beachdown (12 Jan 2017)

According to HISTORY, each season will take place in a different area of operations, with the first set predominantly in Africa. The first episode of “SIX” premieres on HISTORY on Jan. 18 at 10 p.m. eastern time



> The story is written by William Broyles, who wrote the screenplay for “Jarhead” and David Broyles, a military special operations veteran. “SIX” also brought on retired Navy SEAL Mitchell Hall as a technical advisor. Hall previously worked as an advisor on “Zero Dark Thirty” and “Lone Survivor.” To prepare for their roles as elite members of SEAL Team Six the actors went through training meant to simulate Basic Underwater Demolition/SEAL training.
> 
> Unlike many fictional dramas around special operations, “SIX” doesn’t put these men on a pedestal. Instead, it grounds them in home-life drama, ranging from one SEAL’s dealings with an estranged daughter, to another’s attempts to balance family life and his work on the team. Finally, there’s the struggle to maintain a clear head and moral compass amid back-to-back deployments. It’s an internal battle each member of the team fights throughout the series.














http://taskandpurpose.com/historys-channels-new-drama-humanizes-the-men-of-seal-team-six/


----------



## EricBoss (1 Apr 2017)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> As long as it doesn't turn into a Richard Marcinko novel, it sounds promising.



That's too funny Kat lol Yeah I'm looking forward to this one for sure. I heard in most of these shows, they are now using 3d printed guns.


----------

